# Viewsonic projector color i



## asghar77 (Dec 28, 2015)

have viewsonic 7820hd projector, when we start then after few minutes it starts flushing & then colors goes to inaccurate, my projector run 1900 hours, how to solve the problem? Sorry for my English it's not good.


----------

